# !!!KAGE Paddles!!! First Imprsseions



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

So my KAGE paddles for my Toro 621 just came in, I can't wait to get to test them out, however I recently changed the paddles so they are not in need of replacing just yet, so this will be a little bit of a teaser with information and my first impressions without yet using them.

1. Paddles are blue (kinda kewl).
2. Poly material feels flexible yet very solid (nice compound)
3. Overall dimensions are almost the same (aside from width/weight)
4. All of the holes line up perfectly (even the wear indicator)
5. Have small recessed circles for mounting hardware to sit flush once installed
6. Slightly heavier (stock = 400g, KAGE = 580g)
7. Slightly thicker (stock = 8mm, KAGE = 10mm
8. Price (stock x2 = $75.00, KAGE x2 = $83.00 (details below))
8. I would rather be slapped in the face by the stock Toro paddle (KAGE seems like it would do some damage, lol.

Overall I am very impressed with the feel and finish of these paddles, I ordered them directly from KAGE's website (accept PayPal), shipping was fast with no extra customs fee (I live in Canada). Price was reasonable, I recently bought some paddles and scraper bar from my local dealer and the paddles were $33.33 each plus tax = $75.33 for 2 paddles. KAGE's paddles were a total of $83.00 after the exchange to Canadian dollar with shipping to Canada for 2 paddles. All in all a fair price, obviously will be cheaper if you live in America and likely your Toro dealer paddles will be less too (we get hosed in Canada). Hope this helps anyone and if you have any reviews after actual use please feel free to chime in, I will do another reveiw once I get to use them. Here are some pictures.


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

More pictures.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Get em on there. We aren't concerned with the fact that the paddles aren't worn enough to need these yet. lol  We just want to know how they workThumbs Up

I didn't know Kage made these, do they make these for all toro models?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Drew2010;1761013 said:


> Get em on there. We aren't concerned with the fact that the paddles aren't worn enough to need these yet. lol  We just want to know how they workThumbs Up
> 
> I didn't know Kage made these, do they make these for all toro models?


Agreed.....


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok hold your horses, lol. I'm not gonna toss out a perfectly good pair of paddles just to try these, when they need replacing then these will go on. They will fit 21" toro snowblowers, not sure how far back in years but I'm pretty sure any of the powerclear or 421 models will fit. As stated in the title this was simply a first impression, there is a video on Kage's website showing how they wear, I'm anxious to try them believe me. Even if they last twice as long I would be more than happy.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Why buy them then?


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

As replacement paddles.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I bought a set to replace some really worn paddles on my 621 and they work amazingly well. Only problem I ran into was that I had to change out the scraper bar at the same time. (9 bucks for an OEM Toro bar on Amazon). The original scraper was so worn that the paddles were kicking alot of snow back under the machine towards the operator.

With the new bar in place the machine throws much farther then it used to and works really well in the heavy snow as well. I think b/c the paddles are thicker/stiffer it doesn't flex as much therefore imparting alot more momentum into the throw. 

I ordered another set of paddles and a second bar for my other machine as well.


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info, just put mine on after the last storm, installation was simple and the torx head screws actually fit into the KAGE paddles easier than the stock rubber paddles, I also put a new scraper bar on at the same time. Looking forward to the next snowfall to test them out, I feel like they will perform better because they will keep a tighter clearance for a longer period of time. I find that the stock paddles throw really far when new, but slowly begin to decrease throwing distance as they wear (makes total sense).


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Is anyone aware of these coming out for the Honda single stage blowers?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

merrimacmill;1767865 said:


> Is anyone aware of these coming out for the Honda single stage blowers?


Man would that be great. I replaced my Toro fleet with Hondas this year and damn do we go through paddles fast.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd love to see these for the Snow Commander!


----------



## TNLC (Feb 27, 2011)

merrimacmill;1767865 said:


> Is anyone aware of these coming out for the Honda single stage blowers?


I was just wondering the same thing. I have three Honda's singles and one will soon need the paddles replaced.

KAGE if you guys are viewing this thread, please consider making paddles for Honda's. Thanks!


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

I think they know that most commercial contractors use the Toro so that's the one they made, might take some time but you never know, there is no other company out there producing these so there is a opening in the market for aftermarket parts like these.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My next pair Im going to try these out. I just spent 79.15 on a set of new Toro paddles and a new scraper bar from the dealer. BTW those paddles are a PITA to put in, specifically the two outer nuts recessed in the metal sides.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Do they make them for a cub cadet?

How are they working so far?


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

Kage is reading this! Honda has been requested a lot, I see them in the near future!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Careful you dont infringe on hondas patents KAGE!!!


----------



## TNLC (Feb 27, 2011)

Kristin Stephan;1770526 said:


> Kage is reading this! Honda has been requested a lot, I see them in the near future!


Thumbs Up

...


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Would like to see them for the toro snow commander as well. I think I'm going to start converting my single stages over to them provided they hold up well like them seem to be doing.


----------



## ks_grasscutter (Feb 13, 2007)

Will these fit on the older 2450s?


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

ks_grasscutter;1771020 said:


> Will these fit on the older 2450s?


Yes, the new powerclears use the same paddle as the older 2400s, 3000s 2450s and 3650 machines


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow. This is exciting. Changing paddles sucks. If these last twice as long, I'm in. Now we need someone to make a scraper bar equally as tough.


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

They claim that the paddles will make the scraper last longer, I find my scraper even when worn out still scrapes very well, its usually all wavy and worn out but still works well, I usually just change paddles and scraper at the same time, so I assume with these new paddles the same rule will apply. I've never been so anxious for the next snowfall before, got my paddles on and ready to go but no snow in the forecast which is a nice change of pace from this winter, lets me catch up on other things, just installed some backup/work flood lights on the backrack.


----------



## ks_grasscutter (Feb 13, 2007)

97f250Heavyduty;1771082 said:


> Yes, the new powerclears use the same paddle as the older 2400s, 3000s 2450s and 3650 machines


Awesome! I will have to order a couple sets for next season!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm very interested in these, glad to hear about the no extra custom fee's to Canada. I'm looking at a 2nd 621 toro.


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Just bumping this thread as the season approaches, KAGE paddles are awesome.


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

Great thank you for posting!


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Just ordered 6 new paddles for the season, thanks KAGE!!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Any update on the Honda's? I've got a HS520 could use a spare set of paddles before winter really hits.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Are you guys positive they will fit on the older 2400,2450, and 3650 2cycle machines? If so I will be making a big purchase soon. The videos look great showing the difference between the stock oem paddle and the kage paddle.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Still waiting on Snow Commander paddles!


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

I doubt they would ever make a paddle for the snow commander considering it has been out of production for so long, the majority of snow contractors use toro 421/621/721, KAGE made a smart move.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Mitragorz;1901615 said:


> Still waiting on Snow Commander paddles!


Me too! Heavy to lift into truck, but worth it! I know it's a long shot, but cmon kage!


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

If kage came up with a scraper bar they would be set!


----------

